# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Merlefest

## CollingsPicker

I might go but I'de like to know what some of you think first.

----------


## earthsave

I have never been and the main reasons are it's a bit too far from me and it's a bad time of year. Can be cold and wet. A great opportunity to see people play together that you normally would not see. An eclectic mix of styles.

If it's a couple hours or closer, go for it.

----------


## Lane Pryce

I go every year. Its about 1.5 hrs from my home. Absolutely the best. You should go and experience all 4 days. There is a web site for the festival ---- check it out. Lp

----------


## sgarrity

Never been to MerleFest but I am going this next year. Me and a few friends are heading down for the duration.

----------


## Gutbucket

One of the best fests I've been to. Ya gotta catch mando-mania at the Creek Stage. See ya there April 08

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I just got some comp plane tickets and would love to use them for Merlefest, but it looks like getting a room is pretty much out of the question unless you want to drive 100 miles a day. And I don't think I can get my Winfield camping rig on a plane.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Age 53 and the best I have ever attended, don't miss it!

----------


## f5loar

This will be my 19th year going to MerleFest. And 16th year as a stage hand. If you are into any type of acoustic music from ole time to Americiana than everyone should make at least one MerleFest before they die. While many think it's too big(85,000 people there last year)others can't get enough of it. Last year saw an unanounced reunion of the New Grass Revival with Sam,John,Bela and Pat all on stage together for the first time in over a decade. You never know what could happen in those 4 days.
I'd suggest just doing Friday and Sat. to see how you like it. Check out the line up this year at www.merlefest.org.
PS: If you are up to being a volunteer worker you get in free for the full 4 days.

----------


## Devitt

8 years of going to Merlefest from california and we've never been disapointed....so much music and jamming to choose from you'll never be bored....if you can camp thats the way to go .....and everybody 's friendly.....

----------


## f5loar

Oh Jim, what many flyers do for MerleFest is have your taxi from the airport stop by the WalMart in Wilksboro, run in and buy a cheap tent and bed roll, use it the 4 days and leave it there. That's way cheaper then finding a motel room which right can't be had unless you drive over 60 miles away. They have a free tent area down by the air strip with free bus shuttle to the festival. There are lockers on site to keep any valuables you might have while enjoying the festival.

----------


## Hal Loflin

I echo what f5loar says. I have gone for the last five years and been a stage hand as well. I have seen some amazing acts and especially mandolin players.

Sam Bush is always there as well as others. If you are interested in volunteering you basically get in free each day you work a shift. The shifts usually are four hours and you can fill out a volunteer form on their website (www.merlefest.com).

Some great people who run the volunteers and every type of Americana and Bluegrass you want to see. The crowds aren't that bad...it is on the campus of Wilksboro Community College and spreadout. A lot of jamming opportunities.

As far as getting a hotel and driving. The room cost is high if you want to stay in Wilksboro and usually hard to find a room. Most are already booked by now. But I have stayed in Statesville for the last three years. There are several hotels for less than $50 a day (Master Inn, Days Inn, etc.) and it is only a 30 minute drive to the festival. Statesville is right on the I40/I77 exchange and it is 4 lane all the way. See this link...

Merlefest Map Link

I would highly recommend it and for me the volunteer experience has been one of the best in my life.

----------


## f5loar

I'm pretty sure it is merlefest.org and not merlefest.com
but the .com will take you to the .org.

----------


## james condino

I've been going there for years, even when I lived out in Oregon. All I can say is fun, fun, fun! Forget a hotel room, there are dozens of great campgrounds nearby with HUGE jam sessions until dawn every day. At several of them, the main stage performers sit in and pick with the locals. Sign up now and become a volunteer- they'll cover your pass for the entire weekend and you'll get a great insider's perspective (I work as a stage hand). Don't plan on getting much sleep that weekend....

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## mandobrando

Luckily I go to Appalachian State so it's only a 30 mn drive from my apartment; last year was my first year and I dont believe I'll ever miss it again. Have to repeat f5Loar, the New Grass Revival revival was amazing, not to mention when Doc got up on stage, sadly there might not be too many more opportunities to see him so def. dont miss another one. 

Any more information on volunteering? Sounds real inviting for a college student!

----------


## Rick Smith

I have been making the 3 hour trip for years. Our family looks forward to it every year. We should designate a place as "mandolincafe" gathering point and meet some of our fellow cafe'rs. I second what Gut said. If you go don't dare miss mandomania on Saturday at the Creekside stage. It's a mandolin enthusiast dream.

----------


## Jonathan James

I've gone about 10 times and NEVER been disappointed. Yes, the crowds get big on the weekends, but it is regarded as one of the premier festivals in the country. Lots of great mando content, from the contests and Mando Mania at the Creekside Stage (unfortunately Sam Bush won't be part of Mania this year) to mando-heavy bands and the sampling in the instrument tent. We have camped but the last few years we've gotten hotels near Boone or rented cabins in West Jefferson, either of which is only about 30 or minutes from the festival.

----------


## Alex Fields

I go every year for at least one day, but this year will be my first time camping for the whole festival. I love it. I'll have my Daley with me and a fiddle and I may bring a bouzouki or a balalaika or something too depending on how much room we've got in the RV. Hope to see some of you there and get to test some instruments.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Always good.

Here's a link to one tune from the Mandomania hour at Creekside Stage from 2007. It was pretty awesome!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...32210253326600

Enjoy,
Phil

----------


## mandosis

> ..... Lots of great mando content, from the contests and Mando Mania at the Creekside Stage (unfortunately Sam Bush won't be part of Mania this year)......


Any idea why not? Is it just Mandomania or will he not be at Merlefest? -- That will be strange to not have him participating.

----------


## Alex Fields

The schedule says he will be there for half of it.

Half of Mando Mania I mean.

----------


## Jonathan James

I was talking to Tony Williamson recently (who runs/moderates the Mando Mania thing) and he mentioned that Merlefest had double-booked Sam. He's always a highlight at that thing, so even if he can only make half of it, it will still be a fantastic display of mandomania...

Other mando-heavy events there at M'Fest to catch is of course the contest and the Tony W./Jack Lawrence set. Always great.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

One of my great exsperance's was to sit next to Don of Red Diamond fame and his family. We sat in the lawn of the little side stage and watched the greats on both stages. Now that was an event!

----------


## mcapple

I've never been but I am going in 2008. I've already got my condo booked and have my 4 day general admission tickets. Everybody I talk to says you gotta go at least once. I'm going up either Monday and Tuesday. Maybe get some jammin' in before festival starts. 

Gibson F5G Master Model
Custom Made F5
Washburn A model
Samick A Model
Morgan Monroe Eec/Accoustic

Wish I could play them!

----------


## Ken Berner

Just six weeks after my first total hip replacement surgery (age 71) I was there this year. I got around real well despite needing surgery on the other hip; another six weeks later it was taken care of. Am I rarin' to go back?!

----------


## Mandodan12

mandolin cafe meetup at merlefest?? sounds awesome!
I am 15 and have gone to merlefest the last seven years...i love it. even if you are into alt. rock or singersongwriter there is lots of great stuff. Sam bush basically plays everywhere, and there are lots of drop in appearences. there are probobly around 5 world class amazing mandolin players playing at merlefest at any given second. its pretty awesome. My mandolin teacher (charles pettee) used to host mandomania and judge the mandolin contest, and i am going to be in the mandolin contest for the first time this year...working on a few songs with my teacher to perform there. It would be awesome to have all the cafe people interested meet at one of the jamming huts at a given time to meet and play. saturday morning from 9:30-11:30 is the mando contest, most of the good music doesnt start till around noon or so...perhaps a meeting friday morning?? i think that would be really cool.
also, anyone into mandolins should check out the expo tent by the main stage. there are tons of amazing mandolins there (gibson, collings, eastman, mk, electric custom builders, vintage). see you all there!

----------


## Mark Richardson

This will be my third MerleFest. I drive solo down from southern Indiana. My wife is a teacher and cannot get away in April. I am staying in a differant campground this year. I am fifty-four and appreciate a good night's sleep. The last two years I have stayed in Morovian Falls CG. Great music all night long just on the otherside of that rip-stop nylon tent wall. Personally I get enough music at the festival these days. I am at the festival from start to finish each each day. When I get back to my tent I just want to crash.

My wife and I drive out to Telluride for two weeks in June for the Telluride Bluegrass Festival. This will be our sixth year. We stay in a small hotel a short walk from Town Park along the San Miguel. We spend several fold more than it costs me to go to MerleFest, but it is by far my favorite. There is considerable overlap in the musicians on stage between MerleFest and Telluride. I enjoy the feel, the tone and the attitude of the TBF over MerleFest. If you ever get a chance, try Telluride. For us Easterners, it's a heck of a long drive, but well worth the trip. Tickets are limited to 10,000. One stage in the beautiful San Juan Mountains.

----------


## mingusb1

"There is considerable overlap in the musicians on stage between MerleFest and Telluride. I enjoy the feel, the tone and the attitude of the TBF over MerleFest."

I have enjoyed both festivals. A big distinction between the two is that Merlefest is no-alcohol. Although I like a drink with my music, this can be an advantage when you'd prefer to listen to the people on stage singing rather than some drunk guy next to you.

Both are great. Merlefest really feels like a family event, and the TBF is a big, fun party. 

Z

----------


## sailaway

went last year, it was great.so many good shows and so much good jamming.  rainy weather can be a real problem, (you are always out in the rain for any of the stage shows , not to mention living in a ?tent in the rain for x days.... figure something out for rain protection because because you don't want yr instrument to be getting soaked as you (getting soaked)  watch the shows. (i bought my mando its own  rain poncho which i get to sit on if it is not raining, if it is raining it and I can both fit under it..) you will have to camp some where, and   camping reservations go  really fast so do it soon. save $45 for the saturday  Midnite Jam ticket, it is a totally awesome  display of musical virtuosity....and go to the mando contest,  where you will see and hear some of the best. PS bring a backpack with some sandwiches,  etc -- the food lines can be toooooo  long...

----------


## dmamlep

when and where is it, I want to go

----------


## Jonathan James

Merlefest is at the end of April, Thursday afternoon thru Sunday evening in Wilkesboro, NC, about 30 miles from Boone. Check out the festival website for dates, tix at: merlefest.org

----------


## french guy

I WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR , it's just at 10000 miles from home , and hope to see many of the cafe members , SEE YOU SOON
Jean

----------


## Gutbucket

Hope to see you there french guy. I'll be on the cabin stage opening afternoon (Thursday) with Pete Wernick's Jam Camp. Give us some support, please.

----------


## french guy

Gutbucket I will give you a sign during your playing

----------


## Gutbucket

I hope you wave with all your fingers and not just one.

----------


## red7flag

Been going for about 14 yrs and our campsite at River's Edge includes 13 site and is called Camp Flamingo. The name grew from one of the starters putting a plastic pink flamingo out in front of the cars so people would now how to find us.

----------


## red7flag

Just an indication of our sillyness.
Tony

----------


## cgwilsonjr

I went in 2006 and had a great time. The only drawback to me was there are so many stages and so many great acts performing at the same time that you have to make to hard desicions. I was just there for the Saturday though. I actually had to choose between Tony and Doc.
Chuck

----------


## mboucher

I'll be there. I got backstage passes.

Mark

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

It will the time of your life,it was mine two years ago.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> Just an indication of our sillyness.
> Tony


Now I remember when I met you with my Collings MF5 in a trench coat.I was not much of a player yet, but now

----------


## Daniel Wheeler

I would be there but I have one final that week and all the rest the next week. Gotta keep my grades up.next year I will be there definitely when I am a little more prepared.

----------


## Newman Ray

Nobody shoot...I live 25 minutes from MerleFest and I have never been. I am happening to take my vacation that same week and am thinking of going down for 1-2 days. Which days would you pick if you had to choose?

----------


## Lane Pryce

> Which days would you pick if you had to choose?


Thursday for the mandolin contest,Saturday for mando mania and anything else you wanna partake. Lp

----------


## mandosis

According to the website, the mandolin contest has been changed to Saturday morning this year. Yikes! What were they thinking?! How am I ever going to see "everything" now? I really liked the mandolin contest scheduled on Thursday.

----------


## mingusb1

I'll be camping at Moravian Falls Thurs-Sat nights and going over to the VFW camp Fri night for some jamming. 

If any cafe folks want to meet and pick a tune just let me know.

Z

----------


## UsuallyPickin

If you want to get out among humanity and see lots of folks pick together that normally do not it's great. If you want to pick in the parkinglot not so much.

----------

